# My Trumatic C3400 has stopped working



## barksoft (Mar 5, 2011)

Tried the heating and got the proverbial RED light.
Tried 2 regulators and a new cylinder. Fridge and hobs light
12v arrives at the PCB board
All 3 fuses OK. Substantial voltage leaving board going to ignitor.
Truma tech dept suggested installing a new one at £1700 as there are no spare parts available. I can't afford that.
HELP Has anybody got any suggestions??


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

barksoft said:


> Tried the heating and got the proverbial RED light.
> Tried 2 regulators and a new cylinder. Fridge and hobs light
> 12v arrives at the PCB board
> All 3 fuses OK. Substantial voltage leaving board going to ignitor.
> ...


You don't say how old the Truma is, but I'm guessing it's pre 2000 by the fact that Truma have suggested you need to install a new unit.

So, a couple of possibilities:

1. The gas solenoid has failed.
2. The burner is gunged up / worn out.

Unfortunately, a lot of the older Truma combi boiler parts are no longer available (including the PCB for the older units) and if they go duff you cannot find replacements, hence Truma telling you that you will have to purchase a new unit.

I had the same problem a couple of years ago (duff burner), fortunately for me I was able to get it repaired by cannibalising another unit with a duff PCB (some poor soul had been forced to buy a new unit because of this), so a happy ending for me.

I would suggest you get a professional with knowledge of your unit to check it out properly before biting the bullet and parting with your hard earned cash.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## barksoft (Mar 5, 2011)

Our local gas repairman came and blew out the pipes. Bingo it works! :lol:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

The type of solution that I like, now what are you going to buy with the money you have just saved :lol:


----------



## sparkmik (Apr 23, 2008)

*Heater probs*

Hi I had the same thing search my posts and I have fixed mine HTH

MiK

ps it here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-124911-trumatic-s-3002-k-heater.html


----------

